# 05 clutching



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

We are putting on 28x9.5x12 outlaw MST on a 05 800. stock exhaust and stock everything else is there any clutches that we will need to do or will stock spring be ok? first time playing with a popo and not sure how or what we will need thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Might need some mild clutching. EPI or QSC can help.


----------

